# Ebay Alert



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

A bidder that goes by "Fortykid" bid on an item... 2 customs cars and some track, controllers and a power supply.... after he bid on them, he writes me and tells me that he only wants the cars and only wants to pay $1.80 in shipping. I wrote him back and told him the set was packed up and I don't want to break it apart... he writes this nasty response demanding that I cancel his bid... with less than an hour left on the auction.

THANKFULLY, another person out bid him... but is it me, or was the stunt Fortykid was pulling kind of a scummy thing to do? 
I blocked him from auctions... who needs that kind of headache?


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

The worst part is that if he ended up winning, he could have not paid you and STILL left you a negative feedback. They really need to change that policy.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I know... I was really relieved to see someone else outbid him


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Jerks, why bid in the first place...
Maybe if he wins you agree to his terms if he leaves + feedback first, then stongly suggest shipping insurance. After he declines write "Gold Ignot Inside" and tape the box cut iot open and ship it to him empty..... LOL!!!


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

This dude is either a complete idiot for thinking you'd happily agree or a weasel.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Ignore the message.
Cancel the bid.
Add bidder to blocked list.

That is what I do with any eBayer that wants to tell me how to list, sell, ship, etc. my stuff. They can't leave a negative if they can't bid.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

He's got a good rating and I know I've done biz with him before... maybe he's just having a bad day... I don't know. He'll remain blocked, unless he apologizes

Anyway, IT'S FRIDAY! I have a few customs to finish up on the rainy Sunday we're supposed to have in NYC.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I just got Effed on a small sale on ebay that I will reveal when it is all said and done.
Let's just say that this feedback thing is really making people act like jerks and screwing anyone they can just because the economy sucks.
This particular person has excellent feedback, so I am interested in seeing if he tries this extortion on everyone or what.
I don't know, but I am so turned off to the whole human race right now that it's probably best not to try to sell anything for a while.

Is it me or are the small sales the ones that are the hardest?

Later,
Keith


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-G-PLUS-H...30069043QQihZ010QQcategoryZ2618QQcmdZViewItem

funny! 99 bucks for this?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow, and he has 100% on his feedback.....

Honestly, anymore if a buyer wants to threaten me with negative feedback, it's fine with me. I am not going to roll over because of that, it's not worth it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

One of the reasons I faded away from selling there anymore. Too many AHs.  rr


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

VJ That guy is a P.O.S. Ive had dealings with him before


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

This is bad ebay week for me. I came home from work and another seller that I always had good dealings with is trying to pass off an Ideal Bel Air covered in scratches and chips as "mint". I won;t mention his name until he has a chance to respond... but man... it seems I go through these mini streaks of bad luck with the bay. Not a great way to start my weekend... two jerks in ONE DAY!

I need a beer!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Maybe we should ask him if he ships for a $1.80???


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Done...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

So the second seller responded.. he said to keep the car and he'll refund the money.
He said he felt bad about the misrepresentation and since we always had a good relationship... he wants to make things right. Very classy


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Weasel.

Blocked.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*watchout for this guy*

This auction below and mostly anything he has on slot cars is fake ! As an ex-Tyco/Mattel employee and after fighting with the jerk from Singapore who sold the same junk he's back again . When he was flooding the market with red 57 t-birds , f-40's and chrome lumina stockers again he has these odd off the wall . It's the people who don't know better that get sucked in to these fakes and pay $150 for a $15 car. Just thought I'd give my two cents

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280329440599


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Crud! you mean I shouldn't have paid $495 for the rare Peruvian Farkleberry Red and Beautiful Bogata Blue Ferrari F-40 with the Weinersnitchel Hot Dog sponsorship? Tripple crud!!! 

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

resinmonger said:


> Crud! you mean I shouldn't have paid $495 for the rare Peruvian Farkleberry Red and Beautiful Bogata Blue Ferrari F-40 with the Weinersnitchel Hot Dog sponsorship? Tripple crud!!!
> 
> :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


only paid $350 for mine ...LOL


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

haha! Guess Ive been living the charmed life on the 'Bay. Never run into anything like these myself and Ive been using it since like '01. 

Personally, I think there's nothing wrong with asking a seller if he'll send just the cars out of a set at a lower (but still reasonable) shipping cost. Provided you A: ask before you bid and B: dont act like a tool if he's not down with the idea. Ive done this a few times, but I never forget who's asking who for a favor. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

theres always gonna be douchebags on there, a few weeks back I won some psp movies, they were flat out copies and didn't work, the guy offered return them and we'll reimburse you. I returned them with delivery confirmation, and they never acknowledged, now its the long kiss ass route through paypal to get a refund. HE GOT A WELL DESERVED NEGATIVE.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

What can you mail for $1.80?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Huh?*



sethndaddy said:


> theres always gonna be douchebags on there, a few weeks back I won some psp movies, they were flat out copies and didn't work, the guy offered return them and we'll reimburse you. I returned them with delivery confirmation, and they never acknowledged, now its the long kiss ass route through paypal to get a refund. HE GOT A WELL DESERVED NEGATIVE.


Someone sold you pirated movies? I bet the Gov't would like to hear about that one... lol


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-G-PLUS-H...30069043QQihZ010QQcategoryZ2618QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> funny! 99 bucks for this?


There were a Red and Yellow that went for ~$125 ea. a week or two ago. They weren't even described as minty, but were on Magnatraction chassis. I did some limited research and it looks to me like they are $15 - $25 cars???


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

"IT HAS BEEN IN A DISPLAY CASE FOR 40 YEARS"
That car was made in 1969????? Funny I didn't think g pluses where made till the mid to late 70's


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Fakes make me angry...very angry...grrrrrrrrrrrrr*



Bad Dawg Slots said:


> This auction below and mostly anything he has on slot cars is fake ! As an ex-Tyco/Mattel employee and after fighting with the jerk from Singapore who sold the same junk he's back again . When he was flooding the market with red 57 t-birds , f-40's and chrome lumina stockers again he has these odd off the wall . It's the people who don't know better that get sucked in to these fakes and pay $150 for a $15 car. Just thought I'd give my two cents
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280329440599


I just sent this seller a message asking him if he feels BAD for selling Fake Cars to people and to have a crummy day. Also I told him that sellers like him just make me want to stay away from E-Bay even more. 

Bob...discouraging...very discouraging E-Bay seller...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I agreed Grunge... if had asked before he bid, it would have been different... making demands after you bid is dirty pool in my book. It creates a "ratings hostage" situtation... while some people may not care about their ratings, I do.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Tyco Fakes*

Bad Dawg,

How is Kereta17408 getting the fakes? Does he have the old Tyco (and Aurora) tooling? I was obviously joking in the previous post about the Farkleberry car. But, I did get a #20 Miller Genuine Draft (McLaren body) from him. I paid more than I normally would ($30) because it is RARE and missing from my collection. Now that I look at his feedback, a lot of people have filled "holes in their collection" through his sales.

Now the Hutt is sad.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Vj, I agree the jerk should have asked before the last 24 hours of the auction and before he bid and then take your answer like a man whether he liked it or not .I have had my share of jerks too on the bay .Boy can't wait for the website to be done !.

Zilla- see the guy from Singapore had all the molds from the mid 90's and that's why he makes the stuff from that time era. We were making the day's of thunder cars and the other's there and we had them made over there like everything else . They had the molds ,the deco plates , and the other processes (chrome ) and they can make anything . The kicker is this green plastic they use . I bought just to see what he was doing a green f-1 he was making and a green # 3 lumina . He claims they were a special releases. But what he was using was a recycled styrene which they use to purge the machines. Very bad material along with being real brittle. Junk plastic ,real bad. anyway, when I got them the snaps holding the chassis on both cars had snaped off . Well, I was not happy at all and gave him hell . and the story goes on from there and even lead to him calling me from Singapore to my home . Sounds like he's got a new address he selling from or he some them to someone else .I would not give him the time of day .


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Someone selling fakes as rare items. Wouldn't this be one of the few things eBay would actually take action on?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

resinmonger said:


> What can you mail for $1.80?


I have mailed many packages for about that or less. I have shipped small packages (1 or 2 cars, or several bodies) using First Class and it has been around that $1.80 price. And by mailing First Class is doesn't mean it takes longer to get there. Just ask slotcarman, he lives on the other side of the country from me (WA to NY) and packages have reached him in 3 days.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Illinislotfan said:


> Someone selling fakes as rare items. Wouldn't this be one of the few things eBay would actually take action on?


They may if you have documented proof. I use to have that information ,but passed it on to a collector back east . Alot of guys gave this guy the cold shoulder when he would come to the Chicago and Richfield shows and then at Bob's in NY . He got the hint and stopped coming and sent his helpers instead . Guess he felt the heat and then stopped coming altogether. No one would go to his table who knew what he had . I guess he thinks time has gone by and he can get some new suckers. I'm just putting this out there for those who do not know . Funny thing is I like alot of collectors had alot of $$ in thier personal collection and when this guy was selling a bunch of his junk the bottom dropped out on slot car values ( Tyco ) and stayed down for a while . It was just strange that this guy had all the rare cars like he does now and a boat load of them. He came out with them one after another then he picked up dealers in the US to sell them for him . That all stopped and now they are back . Just trying to help


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I feel all violated... BTW, the Miller car was molded in black plastic. I still feel violated.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

resinmonger said:


> I feel all violated... BTW, the Miller car was molded in black plastic. I still feel violated.


Sounds like you need a priest . you were lucky not to get his special green plastic .


----------

